# Jamison Would Be a Nice Building Block (+Insider Articles)



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Antawn Jamison planned to build a big new house in his new city, then scrapped the plans.
> 
> It felt more right, he later explained, to plant those roots in his actual hometown.
> 
> ...


LINK

Links to some Insider articles that were put up today (I don't know what they contain, I don't have a subscription):

Bobcats Expansion Draft

Who Will Be Available?

Who Will Be Selected?


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

antawn jamison is very underrated. The guy plays decent defense and hustles 100% of the time. He scores consistantly without needing plays called for him. He shoots 52% from the field and averages almost 15 pts and 7 boards a game. Last season when he got playin time, he averaged over 22 points and 7 boards shooting 47% from the field and almost leading the horrifying warriors into the playoffs.

If Charlotte is lucky enough to get him he could become a franchise player.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

FROM INSIDEHOOPS.COM
-----------------------------------------------------------

"As bad as things have been for the Mavericks, their attention has not yet turned to next season. That's why one recent online report that Antawn Jamison would relocate this summer to his hometown Charlotte Bobcats caught the Mavericks by surprise. That it has virtually no chance of happening made it surprising, too. The most surprised person might have been Bobcats general manager and coach Bernie Bickerstaff

"He cannot talk about players until May 5, but Bickerstaff outlined his strategy for building the Bobcats' roster, and it certainly didn't sound as if the Mavericks' sixth man is in Charlotte's future. The gossip was that the Bobcats would part with their first draft pick, No. 4 overall, and acquire Jamison, who has four more seasons on his contract at a total salary of more than $57 million. "Our first pick is very valuable to us," Bickerstaff said. "It would have to be something monumental for us to consider" moving it. Bickerstaff also said the team is not interested in a long-term, max- imum salary such as Jamison's


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Jamison is a great player, but I still don't think he has a real position.


----------

